# My Finished 2008 La Pavoni Europiccola!!



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Have upgraded my 2008 La Pav with the following

Pressure Profile Kit

Stainless Steel Base Plate

Stainless Steel Portafilter

Group Head Thermometer and Holder

Stainless Steel Handles

La Pavoni Towel

The Glorious Flying Eagle

To me it looks fabulous, here are some pics taken today Friday 08th November 2019, hope you all are approving of my Masterpiece!! ?☕

16g in with @Niche Coffee grinder(no water spray!!), should read 32g out in 32 secs.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks stunning! Very impressive. Just missing the fins! Btw where is the thermometer attached ? Grouphead exterior?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

M_H_S said:


> Looks stunning! Very impressive. Just missing the fins! Btw where is the thermometer attached ? Grouphead exterior?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Group head exterior. You can see where the sensor istaped on in the 2nd photo.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I love all of it apart from the handles. I'm a sucker for wooden handles.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That looks fantastic ?


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Looks great. Love the stainless steel handles, they fit in with the look perfectly.

Personally I don't think there's a place on such a machine for a digital thermometer. I'm keen on a grouphead thermometer on my Mara but the only one around, (as far as I've found anyway), is the round plastic digital one which is so far from the look I'm after. Sorry if this offends.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

DDoe said:


> Looks great. Love the stainless steel handles, they fit in with the look perfectly.
> 
> Personally I don't think there's a place on such a machine for a digital thermometer. I'm keen on a grouphead thermometer on my Mara but the only one around, (as far as I've found anyway), is the round plastic digital one which is so far from the look I'm after. Sorry if this offends.


 Occasionally you see more magpie-friendly examples, e.g. https://www.geisinger.eu/gb/thermometer-for-e61-groud-heads/20-e61-temperature-sensor-stainless-steel.html


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

M_H_S said:


> Looks stunning! Very impressive. Just missing the fins! Btw where is the thermometer attached ? Grouphead exterior?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Thanks, the sensor is on the side of the group head, it is hidden behind the foil tape on the side.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

DDoe said:


> Looks great. Love the stainless steel handles, they fit in with the look perfectly.
> 
> Personally I don't think there's a place on such a machine for a digital thermometer. I'm keen on a grouphead thermometer on my Mara but the only one around, (as far as I've found anyway), is the round plastic digital one which is so far from the look I'm after. Sorry if this offends.


 Not at all, everyone has an opinion that's what makes the world tick unless you are on twatter, whoops meant twitter?


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

catpuccino said:


> Occasionally you see more magpie-friendly examples, e.g. https://www.geisinger.eu/gb/thermometer-for-e61-groud-heads/20-e61-temperature-sensor-stainless-steel.html


 Not sure I get what you mean, that is for a e-61 group head, you can get a group head thermometer for a La Pavoni.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

mark8805 said:


> Not sure I get what you mean, that is for a e-61 group head, you can get a group head thermometer for a La Pavoni.


 I was replying to @DDoe's comment about wanting a grouphead thermometer for his Mara which isn't plastic. No comment on your La Pav, except to say it looks ace and personally I like the analogue/digital contrast


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> I was replying to @DDoe's comment about wanting a grouphead thermometer for his Mara which isn't plastic. No comment on your La Pav, except to say it looks ace and personally I like the analogue/digital contrast


Thought he was saying he didn't want digital either but at least there's a half way option.


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> Occasionally you see more magpie-friendly examples, e.g. https://www.geisinger.eu/gb/thermometer-for-e61-groud-heads/20-e61-temperature-sensor-stainless-steel.html


 This is more like it but still not quite the look I'm after unfortunately. It's digital and I'd really like a more old fashioned looking analogue. However, I will bookmark it as I do quite like it.

Thank you.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Not keen on the bird but the rest is great.

Where are the handles and drip tray from?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> Not keen on the bird but the rest is great.


but then, there seems to be an absence... of a certain ornithological piece...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DDoe said:


> This is more like it but still not quite the look I'm after unfortunately. It's digital and I'd really like a more old fashioned looking analogue. However, I will bookmark it as I do quite like it.
> Thank you.


Would something like this maybe work if you could get a sleeve milled to fit?


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Would something like this maybe work if you could get a sleeve milled to fit?


 OMG it certainly would! This is now saved to my list.

Not 100% sure what the milled sleeve involves but there are a couple of DT techs at work I can talk to about it.

I looked at others that had a max working pressure of e.g. 6bar, does this mean they can't be used?

Thank you very much.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Mr Kirk said:


> Not keen on the bird but the rest is great.
> 
> Where are the handles and drip tray from?


 The handles I got from a guy on La Pavoni Owners Group on Facebook, the SS plates are from here, https://coffee-sensor.com, his name is Tudor, if you contact him on his Instant Messaging he will always answer, just tell him Mark Evans sent you and he will sort you out as I don't think they are on his site yet, I get nothing for referrals he is just one of life's gems that you come across every now again.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

mark8805 said:


> The handles I got from a guy on La Pavoni Owners Group on Facebook, the SS plates are from here, https://coffee-sensor.com, his name is Tudor, if you contact him on his Instant Messaging he will always answer, just tell him Mark Evans sent you and he will sort you out as I don't think they are on his site yet, I get nothing for referrals he is just one of life's gems that you come across every now again.


Perfect, thanks.


----------

